# Samsung UN60JU6500 60-Inch 4K Ultra HD Smart LED TV (2015 Model)



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I have issues with this TV defaulting to 720p Standard Definition when I want 1080p High Definition to be the default. I updated the firmware and it did not fix the issue.

Aside from poor image on every channel, I only notice extreme pixelation and lagging when watching two specific HD channels: SyFy and one Starz channel.

When I try to set the picture options to "HDMI UHD Color", the sound does not work. Please help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you sure the specific programs aren't broadcast in 720p?


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I receive both 720p and 1080p stations, but this television seems to only recognize 720p unless an HD DVD is used.

I also don't understand why the sound cuts off when I activate HDMI UHD Color option.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the manual troubleshooting pages https://downloadcenter.samsung.com/...51210090904492/ENG_US-HMUATSCJ-1.318-1203.pdf


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't see any answers there.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the source? 

Cable TV for example is a mixture of 720P and 1080i. Depending on the configuration of the cable box, it will either vary from channel to channel to match the broadcast or it will only use a selected output type.

In any case, the TV always processes the input type to match the screen native resolution (regardless of how you configure it). So if your TV is 1080P (ie: 1920x1080 resolution), ALL inputs get converted to 1080P.

FYI: 720P is HD, not "standard definition". 720P, 1080P, 2k and 4K are all "HD". SD would pre 480P or lower.


----------

